# His & hers



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

is anyone as corny as me & jake? okay, we're a normal couple, 'cept we own his/her items. like pink & blue towels, pink & blue spinbrushes, etc.
is it just us?


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

What's a spinbrush?
Weinerdog and I have seperate dinner and waterbowls and blankets!​


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

a toothbrush. yer too funny. pet pupkins fer me.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

Just you guys luvs. Pink and blue is only for babies in our world.


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

shessh, alix, i guess i oughta oust myself.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

Oust yourself? What does that mean?


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

just kidding, alix. i meant oust myself from my relationship with jake. since we're pink & blue.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

I see. Well, you DID ask if you were the only corny ones. Did you not want an answer to that? I thought I was answering your question.


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

yep, i was asking if we were dorks.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

OK then, the short answer is yep.


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

ha-ha. yeah, i figure we're kinda loony, cept it's cute seein' that pink & blue.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 13, 2008)

we have his and hers bathrooms.


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

cuter than us!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

I have mine & mine baths. Weiner has a TREE!​


----------



## luvs (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm only hopin' that ween's a dog!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2008)

luvs said:


> i'm only hopin' that ween's a dog!


 
Me too, and that's the four legged kind.  (Duck & Run!)

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

Weinerdog's tree is a LAUGHING PALM.    



When it sees weinerdog coming it knows weiner is a tough guy who lifts his leg - just like the *BIG GUYS*,
but only manages about 2" off the ground and misses the tree every time!!!

Sure makes the neighbors and passing cars spew their coffee too!!! 






​


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 13, 2008)

lets see, this is how it worx for me.... EVERYTHING is MINE...... yup, that bout sums it up all right..


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2008)

We have his and hers socks and undies, not too hard to confuse.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 13, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> lets see, this is how it worx for me.... EVERYTHING is MINE...... yup, that bout sums it up all right..


 
me toobabe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

We have separate spin brushes as well, I have a phobia about toothbrushes so if anyone uses mine I have to get a new one, LOL. Hers is pink, mine is blue. We also have separate laptops but that is more necessity, although I could always paint hers pink just for fun... but she would prefer a nice green plant color, or flowers LOL.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> lets see, this is how it worx for me.... EVERYTHING is MINE...... yup, that bout sums it up all right..


 OMG, I love that LT! Hubby and I have his-n-hers houses in different cities - does that count?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> We have separate spin brushes as well, I have a phobia about toothbrushes so if anyone uses mine I have to get a new one, LOL. Hers is pink, mine is blue. We also have separate laptops but that is more necessity, although I could always paint hers pink just for fun... but she would prefer a nice green plant color, or flowers LOL.


Oooooh, me too Mav! I actually hide my toothbrush and change the hiding place periodically. It's my own fault - I'm haunted by something I did to someone else's toothbrush years ago.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> It's my own fault - I'm haunted by something I did to someone else's toothbrush years ago.



OK, you can't leave us hanging like that. Fess up!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea, I just gotta hear this, LOL.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm too ashamed to post the awful details, but I can promise he deserved it!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ohhhhh it involved a guy and revenge.....


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm too ashamed to post the awful details, but I can promise he deserved it!



Well that goes without saying...but my imagination is running away with me. Puhleeeeze????


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

OK Alix, all I can tell you is it involved a cat litter box. But I swear, he really, really deserved it!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG you put cat litter on his toothbrush!!!!!!!?????!!!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK Alix, all I can tell you is it involved a cat litter box. But I swear, he really, really deserved it!!!


Oh my gosh! That poor cat! You got that guy's germs in its catbox!! 

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, that's another way of looking at it! Must have absolutely horrified the cat!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Oh my gosh! That poor cat! You got that guy's germs in its catbox!!
> 
> Barbara


You must have met this guy, too!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> OMG you put cat litter on his toothbrush!!!!!!!?????!!!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!?


I know, I know. But I'm paying for it now. I have actually considered using a brand new toothbrush every day because I'm paranoid now. I _know_ (firsthand) you can do all sorts of disgusting things to a toothbrush and have it still look normal!


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh heh heh! Thats rather inspired actually. Bet you never kissed him after that one! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh! Thats rather inspired actually. Bet you never kissed him after that one! ROFLMAO!!


You got that right! I've often wondered if it made all his teeth fall out eventually.


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

Best revenge would have been to tell him a week later what you'd done. Mwa ha ha haha!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

Alix said:


> Best revenge would have been to tell him a week later what you'd done. Mwa ha ha haha!


It would have been a pleasure to see the look on his face but I was too much of a chicken. Just knowing was really sweet, though.

BTW, I was really young then. I might _think_ about it, but I wouldn't actually do that _now_. You're a child counsellor, right Alix? Do ya think I was a juvenile delinquent or a bad seed?


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

I am, and nope! I think he likely deserved it or you wouldn't have done it. Its gross but certainly not deviant at all. Its not like you plotted his murder or poisoned him or anything. You're normal and sane FM! Or at least as sane and normal as ME!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

Alix said:


> I am, and nope! I think he likely deserved it or you wouldn't have done it. Its gross but certainly not deviant at all. Its not like you plotted his murder or poisoned him or anything. You're normal and sane FM! Or at least as sane and normal as ME!


Uh oh....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 14, 2008)

Now theres a ringing endorsement, LOL!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

never brush your teeth with an especially stiff tooth brush, is all i have to say. 

we have his and hers apartments in the same house.

lol. we have a 2 family house, in which we spread thoughout and live on both floors. well, 3 floors, since i re-finished the basement.

dw takes care of the upstairs, and i, the downstairs. the birds and my man cave are in the basement.

the best part is that i have my own kitchen. we share everything in them, of course, but we have 2 or 3 of everything, so both kitchens are stocked with "our own" stuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 16, 2008)

My DW and I have the ultimate his & hers items.  I have a "his" body, and she has a "hers" body.  Though sometimes I think she believes my body is hers as well.  She certainly has a host of chores for it to do.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes, the "honey do" list, LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

In James's and Barbara's home, he's her's and she's his.  

Barbara


----------

